# Dometic Fridge/Freezer (8 Series) update



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Our freeze door, the mechanism is still freezing solid after 3 days of running, After one day water is all dripping from the buttons that operate the freezer door. After e-mails and telephone calls to our nearest Dometic engineer, we have had no luck getting the problem resolved. Sent numerous e-mails to Dometic, and numerous telephone calls. They said their technical department would ring back , but they never did. We wrote to Dometic and had it tracked, The signature does not appear to be a real name, it is signed then printed with the name Dometic Cochraen. What appalling customer service, all the money we fork out on Motorhomes and some people do not want to give any support/ aftercare, some people in this industry reallt do need a shaking up. Well we are so frustrated, problem been going on 18 months now, we are thinking of buying a new seal for the freezer door, we have noticed when we can open it and get inside , the white plastic interior of the door area is all condensation. Where can we buy a seal, does anyone know please. Thanks in advance and sorry I sound a bit angry. but we are.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

so the saga continues then, would suggest parking on their car park where their tech dept is, with a placard of complaint, but only after asking for help there.

cabby


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

some fridge freezers can have a condensation issue on the front panels around the doors in certain conditions & therefore the manufacturer often fits a small heater element controlled by a switch on the front panel to turn this heater on/off 


not sure if this is your issue or if you have something more serious

have you checked your instruction booklet - it could be called a frame heater ?


also check door seals & door alignment 

being lazy got this of some other forum:-

Turned out to be the fridge door seal not sealing at the bottom of the door, hard to see as fridge is at floor level. Thus allowing a constant supply of humid air into the fridge which condensed on the freezer door.
This was caused by the door not apply enough pressure to the lower half of the door seal area. ie door bent out slight at bottom.
The fix was to heave on the door pushing the bottom in and pulling top out.
Now to close door the bottom area touches first and top is pulled in slightly by engaging to door lock at the top.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

The condensation appearing on my freezer door is actually on the INSIDE on the white plastic of the door interior even gets to dripping sometimes, I don't really know how to check the seal, if its OK or not.


----------

